# Best movie fight scenes of all time



## RedFoxTwo (Jan 25, 2011)

Self explanatory thread. Post links to 'em here!

I'll start us off with my contribution:

[video=youtube;wdjuS17DGlA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdjuS17DGlA&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 25, 2011)

[yt]uxkr4wS7XqY[/yt]

/thread


----------



## jla (Jan 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;4SK0cUNMnMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SK0cUNMnMM[/video]
[video=youtube;8vMKN1tYknE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vMKN1tYknE[/video]


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 25, 2011)

I really loved the fight choreography of Equilibrium. Though the final battle was the best. 
Hooray for Gunkata 

[video=youtube;CeHrq_Fs1vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeHrq_Fs1vk[/video]


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jan 25, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> I really loved the fight choreography of Equilibrium. Though the final battle was the best.
> Hooray for Gunkata


 
Those guns have too much ammo. Otherwise, I'm impressed how they merged hand to hand combat with guns without looking ridiculous (much...).


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jan 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;VLI0gAQtsIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLI0gAQtsIU[/video]
[video=youtube;-GLMNcsJmp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GLMNcsJmp0[/video]
[video=youtube;UThEslJxtz8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UThEslJxtz8[/video]
[video=youtube;ipcHVIAa3dU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipcHVIAa3dU[/video]


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 25, 2011)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Those guns have too much ammo. Otherwise, I'm impressed how they merged hand to hand combat with guns without looking ridiculous (much...).


 
Each one shoots maybe 20 times. And those are 9mm's. 17+ round magazines can be standard. Not including the extra that can be chambered. 

xD sorry. I like guns and occasionally get technical. *hides*


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;2FBXOrb6loQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FBXOrb6loQ[/video]


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 25, 2011)

This was done in one shot.

The Protector.
[video=youtube;S8kqNSQn5QU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8kqNSQn5QU[/video]


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 25, 2011)

SilverBehemoth said:


> This was done in one shot.
> 
> The Protector.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8kqNSQn5QU


 
Ah yes. I remember I seen that and was blown away when I noticed there were no cuts or edits for the whole thing. Fantastic work


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;k1G8GkjWFXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1G8GkjWFXs[/video]

[video=youtube;glsUlacDN7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glsUlacDN7Q[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 28, 2011)

The last fight scene in Kick-Ass.

/thread


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 29, 2011)

[yt]Ye9LvLMpyww[/yt]


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;kWpQi3_v7Zc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWpQi3_v7Zc[/video]

Huzzah, 100 years of Jackie Chan.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 29, 2011)

Any fight scene in this film.


----------



## Ames (Jan 30, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Any fight scene in this film.


 
...what the fuck did I just watch


----------



## Pine (Jan 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;Y4Kam6HAzqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4Kam6HAzqM[/video]

this is so low-budget and corny, but it's still pretty funny


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 30, 2011)

Any fight scene from The One with Jet Li.


----------



## Icky (Jan 30, 2011)

I thought the hotel thing in Inception was pretty cool :B

Especially when you learn how they did it.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 30, 2011)

JamesB said:


> ...what the fuck did I just watch


 
It gets better James.  That film?  It's a _musical._ Involving _Romance._


----------



## Ames (Jan 31, 2011)

Attaman said:


> It gets better James.  That film?  It's a _musical._ Involving _Romance._


 
Mind = blown


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jan 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;yJt2N7LSptg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJt2N7LSptg[/video]
[video=youtube;XX8Y5-BZLaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX8Y5-BZLaM[/video]
[video=youtube;5Ylbt9NJYgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ylbt9NJYgg[/video]
[video=youtube;Wz7fL433D4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz7fL433D4s[/video]


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 31, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Any fight scene in this film.


 
It's like Michael Bay took a fuckton of drugs and had a Bollywood wet dream. Top marks for creativity though. I couldn't stop laughing at it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 31, 2011)

Meh... I better be less close-minded. Here are some action movies I like. :/

Kick-Ass, Boondock Saints, Robocop, Commando (that movie was a fucking joke... but it was still badass), Terminator, The A-Team 2010, Underworld, Zombieland (if you take away an hour's worth of dry humor), The Expendables. 

There are way more... but these are the only ones I can think of at the time.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Feb 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;sx7XNb3Q9Ek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx7XNb3Q9Ek[/video]

Jesus! How can I have forgotten this! This is probably my favourite movie scene ever, let alone a fight scene.


----------



## Milo (Feb 1, 2011)

I can barely tand anime, but this was pretty neat

[video=youtube;c58Q1MekEzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c58Q1MekEzU[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 1, 2011)

Milo said:


> I can barely tand anime, but this was pretty neat
> 
> [video=youtube;c58Q1MekEzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c58Q1MekEzU[/video]


 
Phew... I thought this was gonna be more nayrootoe bullfuckinghorseshit.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 1, 2011)

+20 points for cutting a building in half :3

[YT]hAydIfwguHI&feature=related[/YT]


----------



## Attaman (Feb 1, 2011)

8-bit said:


> +20 points for cutting a building in half :3
> 
> [YT]hAydIfwguHI&feature=related[/YT]


 When I can find it, I'll post the intro to some _Fist of the North Star_ series / movie.  Kenshiro does the same thing, with his thumb and his thumb alone.

EDIT:  I'm sorry, he does it with his head.

[yt]SwkveulfDz4&#t=0m52s[/yt]


----------



## Ames (Feb 2, 2011)

Attaman said:


> When I can find it, I'll post the intro to some _Fist of the North Star_ series / movie.  Kenshiro does the same thing, with his thumb and his thumb alone.
> 
> EDIT:  I'm sorry, he does it with his head.
> 
> [yt]SwkveulfDz4&#t=0m52s[/yt]



If I saw a guy plow through a falling skyscraper with his head, I would FUCKING RUN.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 2, 2011)

Afro Samurai anyone?


----------

